# Heat Mat how long?



## Imrahill (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi 
I am just testing my viv in prep for a pair of leopard geckos and was wondering how long it should take a heat mat to reach the optimum temp 32degree? its an viv exotic VX36 with a 17"x11" 20watt mat. it is the first time on so i expect it could take a bit of time to heat the viv up but its been on for 4 hours and has only taken it up from 20degrees to 27 degrees is this normal? thermostat set to 32 degree.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't worry about what the thermostat says. Turn it up a bit more and use the thermometer to get the temps right.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

*what substrate are you using and where are your thermostat and thermometer probes placed ?.*
*To get accurate readings and control of floor temps best to locate them as shown in these pics.*


----------



## Imrahill (Mar 8, 2012)

would i be better to wait and see what it settles at its now 27.3 and if it settles at say 30 tehn turn the thermo up? or just crank it up the now?


----------



## Imrahill (Mar 8, 2012)

lino and i have my sensors exactly the same as your photos(you kindly posted me them on another thread i had started, thanks it was a great help)


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Imrahill said:


> lino and i have my sensors exactly the same as your photos(you kindly posted me them on another thread i had started, thanks it was a great help)


*Sorry about that.*

*Has the thermostat clicked off yet or is it still heating ? if it turns off before reaching desired temperature then turn it up a bit if its still heating then just wait and see what temperature it reaches can take a while for the temperatures to build up and be steady.*


----------



## Imrahill (Mar 8, 2012)

its never been off so iam asuming because this is the first time its been on it would take a while(bigish viv) just wasnt sure how long it could take should have prob bought lx viv same lenth but not as wide or tall but none in stock and boy done me deal on the vx. out of curiosity you seem to have a good knowledge of lizards i have a chance to get a vivexotic 24" free what other species could i keep in it?(would prefer species that didnt need lots of diffrent light firttings) ps your leo guide has been a brilliant help to me.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

*Im glad the guide has helped you out* :2thumb:.

*I don't really have that greater knowledge on many species of lizard I'm afraid only the ones that i own myself.*
*would get a much better answer to your question if you made a thread in the lizard section I'm sure there would be loads of people willing to help you find the right lizard for you and that size vivarium.*




Imrahill said:


> its never been off so iam asuming because this is the first time its been on it would take a while(bigish viv) just wasnt sure how long it could take should have prob bought lx viv same lenth but not as wide or tall but none in stock and boy done me deal on the vx. out of curiosity you seem to have a good knowledge of lizards i have a chance to get a vivexotic 24" free what other species could i keep in it?(would prefer species that didnt need lots of diffrent light firttings) ps your leo guide has been a brilliant help to me.


----------

